# Omega Geneve 566.002



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

I Just picked up this watch on ebay for what seems like a very reasonable price and I must admit im very impressed with the condition of it, it looks like it needs servicing as its running fast but otherwise its appears to be in great condition. to my untrained eye it looks like it might even be mostly original, I purchased it for my fiance for a gift on our wedding day, I've been getting in to old watches and thought it would be nice for her to have something of my interest of her own. I hope she likes it!

Its a 681 Movement, from my "fact" finding on the internet I would say the hands all appear to match and the colour of the hands matches the date window surround and the number indicators, the shape of which match the hands so id be inclined to believe the hands and face are original. the crown has the omega logo on it, the case back has the Seamaster logo and name printed on it which did make me think for a while, but upon searching it, apparently wasn't unusual for early to mid 1960's geneve's to have this. and inside the case back is printed 566.002. I cant find anything from omega specifically about the 566.002 but the 566.0002 exists and is very similar i assume this would be some kind of version of that. The movement serial number appears to be 23255649 and is 24 Jewels.

I know ladies watches and geneve's arent particularly sought after or valuable but its nice to have something original and working, the cheapest automatic ladies watch I could find new is a tissot and i didnt like the design at all for £400+ which with a service this will have cost me about the same.

It also came with an original Omega watch case, although that has certainly seen better days. What do you think? Hope you like it. thanks


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done with your choice and I think the sentiment behind the gift is great. :thumbsup:

I can't add much information wise though the "566" part of the code denotes it's a ladies watch, with a centre second hand and a water resistant calendar model. The movement number dates it to circa 1966 and this link .........http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk&Omega_681 ......gives some information on the 681 calibre movement.

Your watch has possibly the original Omega glass as if you look carefully you can see the Omega symbol etched in the centre.

Its nice to have the vintage Omega watch box ( sometimes referred to as "coffin" boxes) which I believe more likely dates to the 1950s though retailers would have continued to use them over the years.

I did come across this sales listing for an Omega Geneve 566.001...... https://www.blackbough.co.uk/product/omega-geneve-ref-566-002-steel-vintage-wristwatch-circa-1969-wwogasjl/ ....which may be of general interest being the same model as yours.

Hopefully at some point you may be able to source a matching gents version of this watch for yourself.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks a nice clean watch , get it serviced and it will carry on for years , it's already doing well for about 53 years old , it's obviously been well cared for , your future wife should be well pleased with it :thumbsup:


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

davidcxn said:


> Well done with your choice and I think the sentiment behind the gift is great. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't add much information wise though the "566" part of the code denotes it's a ladies watch, with a centre second hand and a water resistant calendar model. The movement number dates it to circa 1966 and this link .........http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk&Omega_681 ......gives some information on the 681 calibre movement.
> 
> ...


 Thats great thanks for finding that, interesting, its very similar other than the hands. I hadn't noticed the omega logo in the crystal, well spotted. She has helped put money towards one of my favorate watches for the wedding which is a new Omega moon watch, so I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on it on the day, but finding a matching 1960 Geneve would be pretty cool.

Also for the day i bought myself a 98 year old Pocket watch, I posted about here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/123476-1920s-hamilton-pocket-watch-910-movement/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1342620&embedComment=1342620&embedDo=findComment#comment-1342620

I've just *received* it back from service today and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Excellent find, it looks like a really nice watch.


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

very pleased with this watch however the band isnt adjustable and is a little too tight on the wrist of my now wife!

Whats the best way to find something to replace the band? Id like something stainless, but im guessing matching the lug size is going to be difficult with a watch this size?

thanks


----------

